# MT. GILEAD, OH: "Magnum" - Senior - Needs TLC



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*"Magnum" was e-mailed to me by a rescue friend to cross post. He is currently at the Morrow County Dog Shelter in Mt. Gilead, OH.*

*Morrow is a senior guy, the shelter estimates his age to be around 8 years. He was infested with fleas and could hardly walk when he arrived, but has been treated for the fleas and is doing much better after receiving regular meals and glucosamine. There is a video at his Petfinder link also! His ears look a little floppy, but I think it gives him character!*

*The shelter says he is super friendly, walks well on a leash and typically keeps his kennel clean. Just a nice old fellow in need of a good home or rescue!*

*If you'd like to know more about Magnum, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail address given below. *

*Mt. Gilead is about 45 miles north of Columbus.*

*MAGNUM*









Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mount Gilead, OH | Magnum (sponsored)

*Morrow County Dog Shelter* 
Physical address 
195 S. Main St. 
Mt. Gilead, Ohio 43338

Mailing Address 
80 N. Walnut St. Suite A 
Mt. Gilead, OH 43338 
Phone: 419-946-1747
[email protected]


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

This poor boy has been listed off and on here for the last three or four months. I keep hoping that he had found a home, and then he pops back on again.
Sheilah


----------

